# dual to single mode full reboot



## midwest_dxer (Dec 12, 2004)

This is a real pita.It switches ok from single to dual.What's up with this?

Also had the red color/tint flashing issue for a while.Now it seems ok.


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

I had so many issues with a 222 and the replacements from Dish including what you posted that my dealer took it back

Bob


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

midwest_dxer said:


> This is a real pita.It switches ok from single to dual.What's up with this?
> 
> Also had the red color/tint flashing issue for a while.Now it seems ok.


Honestly. Good luck getting anywhere getting Dish to give a hoot about you problem with the 222.


----------



## DishSubLA (Apr 9, 2006)

My sense is that Dish is putting the 222 on the back burner and dealing with the 622/722. After all, the promised external HDD capability for the 222 has now been pushed back to next quarter. Earlier they had said by December of this year.


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

DishSubLA said:


> My sense is that Dish is putting the 222 on the back burner and dealing with the 622/722. After all, the promised external HDD capability for the 222 has now been pushed back to next quarter. Earlier they had said by December of this year.


Well said. The 622/722 makes dish an additional $6.95 a month, not so with the the 222.


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

DishSubLA said:


> My sense is that Dish is putting the 222 on the back burner and dealing with the 622/722. After all, the promised external HDD capability for the 222 has now been pushed back to next quarter. Earlier they had said by December of this year.


Back burner does not make happy customers, I still think there is more issues with the 222 than software, based on a second hand conversation with someone on the 222 design team

Bob


----------



## KJD (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi, I had my vip222 installed last month, since then the dish tech has be out 3 times , today it went out again. The other issue I have is that the bedroom set works perfect on the UHF remote (when the signal is there) so I installed the main set on one side of the wall and the other side of the wall is a closet in the bedroom where I placed the vip222. They claim that the main set cannot be changed to a UHF remote because the IR adress cannot be changed to UHF, any comments.


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

Not sure what you are asking, the address of both remotes can be changed, also the frequency on the uhf remote can be changed by a switch under the battery compartment cover. The uhf remote will work on the receiver when in single mode. The 222 has serious problems
Hope this helps

Bob


----------



## KJD (Dec 10, 2007)

Sandman said:


> Not sure what you are asking, the address of both remotes can be changed, also the frequency on the uhf remote can be changed by a switch under the battery compartment cover. The uhf remote will work on the receiver when in single mode. The 222 has serious problems
> Hope this helps
> 
> Bob


Hi Bob, I want to be able to use the vip222 and have 2 UHF remotes, 1 for set main set and the other for set 2 , they said it cant be done for set 1. because the main set is too close to the receiver(directly behind the tv. on the other side of the wall. Thanks


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

Sorry can't help, hopefully someone else will join in with a reply

Bob


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

yoyo1010 said:


> Well said. The 622/722 makes dish an additional $6.95 a month, not so with the the 222.


I think it may be a flawed assumption that the HDD enabled ViP211/222 won't incur a DVR fee.


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

harsh said:


> I think it may be a flawed assumption that the HDD enabled ViP211/222 won't incur a DVR fee.


Oh, I assume it *WILL* incure a DVR fee, if and when it ever gets that feature. Just at the moment it's not generating extra $$$ for a song and dance for E* That's why it's not a priority.

Funny thing about DVRs, I bet people don't watch half of what they record on them.


----------



## HarryS (Mar 6, 2005)

With me at least, you'd lose that bet.


----------



## rugerx (Jan 7, 2008)

KJD said:


> Hi Bob, I want to be able to use the vip222 and have 2 UHF remotes, 1 for set main set and the other for set 2 , they said it cant be done for set 1. because the main set is too close to the receiver(directly behind the tv. on the other side of the wall. Thanks


You can use TV1 and TV2 with 2 UHF remotes, my installer set mine up that way so I could place the reciever in a sealed cabinent. Works AOK.

I believe the manual has instructions on configuring that.

I did have to buy a replacement for my TV1 IR only remote that came with receiver, installer sold me a UHF TV1 remote for $5 and configured it. Nice deal, and I have the TV1 IR remote as a backup if the kids misplace the TV1 UHF.

Currently my system info shows this:

tv1 remote IR/UHF
tv2 remote UHF Pro A


----------

